# Rules!!!!!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Shooting hours end at sunset, not when it's too dark to see. The last three outings we have heard shots after 6:00 PM. Not one or two, but dozens. One or two minutes past shooting hours is one thing but 45 minutes c'mon.....

Secondly, when a person is operating a boat they cannot run and gun birds. The engine must be off and the boat stopped. I have watched this several times this year, including today. There were two guys in a boat sitting out in the middle of Turpin waiting for birds to raft up, they would then drive the boat through the raft gunning away. What the hell are they thinking? They did this for a good hour or so.

When I launched this morning there was a DWR law enforcement truck and boat trailer in the parking lot. I'm assuming they were out there checking on things earlier in the day. I wish they could be out there more though to stop some of this stuff. 

On another note, if you are running an outboard motor I would highly suggest you stay in the channel so you don't destroy your motor. I have towed a few of these boats in already this year. The water is very shallow between the 5th and 6th bridge and you won't get very far south before you start sucking mud.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Turn the POS's in


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Utah tip line. Just for these people.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

And get the SOB'S on video with today's technologies there are ways to get these guys busted and video of these idiots is a good way to catch them. if you can see them with your naked eye running around shooting birds on the fly then your camera could catch it all. then when you see the DWR guys on the ramp they can probably identify the boat and the yahoo's.
Nothing sucks more than following the rules and seeing some idiots getting away with murder.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing fish---also after you get them on video zoom in with your smart phone camera and try to get the registration numbers on the boat. If nothing else on your way out stop at the warden shack on the road and let him view the video and pictures then text or email them to him and he can watch for that boat on the way out and give them a nice going away present. Or even go out there and catch them doing it live again.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

They won't stop until there caught, just get them on video or call them in right when it's happening. They shouldn't be ruining law abiders days and getting away with it


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Hoopermat said:


> Utah tip line. Just for these people.


That is what you'd think. There was a guy that would start shooting at closing time on a little ice up spring as the ducks came in to roost. He'd pull in to start hunting as everyone else was leaving, he'd do this a couple times a week and shoot 45 minutes to an hour past shooting. I had words with him, he still did it, I called the tip line 2 times, the first time, the CO told me he couldn't check it out be because he was busy, the other time, they never called backed. These guys do it because they don't get caught. I have no doubt this dbag will be down there again this year pushing birds off of the spring. I'll call again to have them ignore my call. If it doesn't have horns, good luck getting them to respond. I'll have my video camera ready this year, maybe if I hand them video of his license and him shooting well after dark, they will actually do something about it.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

we were being checked at Farmington a couple seasons ago when we heard some guys in an airboat blasting away, it was probably a half hour after shooting light and the fish cop said that he couldn't do anything unless he caught them red handed


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Quacker Smacker said:


> we were being checked at Farmington a couple seasons ago when we heard some guys in an airboat blasting away, it was probably a half hour after shooting light and the fish cop said that he couldn't do anything unless he caught them red handed


He probably decided against finishing his sentence with "...so why bother trying?"

Frustrating!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I did do a drive by to get the boat registration numbers, I didn't see any. I did everything short of getting video. Have you guys ever called the UTIP line? They ask way too many questions and treat the caller like they are the criminal. It takes them forever to respond to a call and by the time they show up (if they do) the offenders are long gone. I agree with toasty's statement about horns. I understand the CO's can't be everywhere all the time, but on weekends when it is the busiest they should be there from start time to close time. These guys need to get out and drive, walk or bike the dikes. When I do see them, they are in the parking lots checking licenses, guns and ammo. There are other areas they need to patrol besides the main roads and parking lots. All the bull$h1t takes place out in the marsh.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I did do a drive by to get the boat registration numbers, I didn't see any. I did everything short of getting video. Have you guys ever called the UTIP line? They ask way too many questions and treat the caller like they are the criminal. It takes them forever to respond to a call and by the time they show up (if they do) the offenders are long gone. I agree with toasty's statement about horns. I understand the CO's can't be everywhere all the time, but on weekends when it is the busiest they should be there from start time to close time. These guys need to get out and drive, walk or bike the dikes. When I do see them, they are in the parking lots checking licenses, guns and ammo. There are other areas they need to patrol besides the main roads and parking lots. All the bull$h1t takes place out in the marsh.


On Sunday I was out on Unit one at FB and it was the first time I had ever been check from by at CO while layout boat hunting. They pulled up right to the layout boat in their boat. They were great and said they had been over on Turpin before checking us. They may have just missed these guys. Too bad.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

There were some retards shooting past shooting hours on the south end of FB this evening. I'm like the rest of you, I sit there watching ducks dive in and out of my spread before shooting hours, and I have to suck it up and stop shooting at the end of shooting hours, and watch ducks fly right by me as im wrapping up decoys. Pisses me off when they outright break the law and noone's doing a thing about it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yep, the south end has been horrible for after hours shooting. That's where I have been hearing it too. It would be easy for a cop to ride a bicycle or walk the dikes there. They never do it though.-O,-


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Fowlmouth, I do believe that would actually involve doing some leg work...... and from what Ive seen they aint to keen on doing so.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

Game Wardens back home are a different machine entirely, they'll set up on an area for two or three days until they catch whoever is outlawing


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I was on a scout camp at Bountiful Pond on Saturday and I was amazed by all of shooting so early too coming from FB. I was up at about 5:45 when it was still pitch black. They weren't shooting then, but I remember being very surprised by how early the shooting began at about 6:30 or so, and lots of shooting.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Call them in, A CO can't be everywhere at once. Call the hotline and help them out. Shoot if you think you know who it is get their license plate #


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't seen too much early shooting on my last two trips to FB but I was surprised to see boaters scaring up rafts of ducks, then killing the motor, waiting until the boat stops, then shooting. They actually scared far more ducks over me than came over them. I shot a nice drake Bufflehead because of them the first time they scared some birds up, but I figured I'd better stop shooting when I realized what they were doing. I didn't want to be accused of participating in their illegal activity. 

With the water how it is, it seems like birds are having a hard enough time finding places to rest as it is, and people like that sure don't help!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Chuck and I were hunting at Salt Creek many years ago when we heard some late shooters. We called it in. I actually talked to them on my way out, they were still shooting in the dark. I said that shooting hours were over, they said there were new rules. It turned out that the LEO, who met them at their truck, was enforcing the old rules, and they were fined hundreds of dollars. Gratifying to see those wiseguys get what they deserved.


----------



## dixieboy (Jul 26, 2013)

they gotta remember that waterfowl violations are state and fed. fines get rather nasty.


----------

